# Watch radar images of LA International Airport--Kinda Cool!



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www4.passur.com/lax.html


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Pretty neat dude :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> Pretty neat dude :smt023


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Very cool. 8)


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I wonder if Homeland Security knows about this?

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know .... Ya got a point there :? :? :? :? :?


----------

